# Super Atv



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

What happen to them under the sponsor section?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All I know is there's something about a lawsuit so... We're just staying out of it. 


:tclosed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I also copied this to the mudpit, so the rest of you who are wondering will know.

:tclosed:


----------

